# Could I have witnessed a sex change?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright, so I HAD a trio of apistogramma orange flash. Both females have had batches of fry atleast once. And I have proof because I am currently raising fry from both. Anyway, recently, in like the past month, my most spawned female changed drastically. She went from being a bright yellow female with a tiny bit of orange in the fins, to a grey bodied fish with BRIGHT and FULL orange fins, which now are extended longer, like a male. All in less then two weeks. The changes sinse then have been small...The fins have extended a bit more, and I've noticed male-like behavior. She/he will now fan out her fins infront of a female... She/he will nip at the fins of the other females in the tank. The orignal male and the possible new one are completely tolerant of each other...Have seen little to no aggression. Could this have been a sex change? 

After noticing this change, I set up a 10 gal, and caught my remaining for-sure female. Shes by herself in it, except a female betta, who will be moved shortly. Now that my female has had about two weeks to settle in by herself, I'm catching the changed fish, and putting s/he with her. If this is a true sex change, I'm hoping to get them to spawn and have fry. That will close the case and ensure a sex change.

So weird that this happened! It's got me completly confused! I know it's possible, but I thought it normally happened when there was a loss in a former male...But nope, I still have my male. (Who, btw, dominates the tank. He thinks he's the king)

Here's some pics of how she used to look and how she looked about two weeks ago. I will snap a few more once I catch her/him and get her in the new tank.

Thoughts???

BEFORE











AFTER
(These were taken when the lights came on, sorry!) Since these pics, the fins are now almost completly filled out in orange, and extended, as I said before. I will post more later tonight of how she is currently.

Yeah theres a shadow, but you can see her raised fin.



















And Yes these are the SAME fish. Don't ask if I may have mixed them up somehow. Same fish...
~Zdanio


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Incase anyones interested....

Anyway, Since adding the..."male" I've seen emidiate response. The female colored up a lot brighter and seems to be more active (i think she was lonely) And has been doing the whole tail slapping think near the..er male. and flipping sometimes on her side. She's been trying to get him to come into either of the two caves I have... Male has followed her, and he displays his fins.

After taking pics I'm almost positive I have had a sex change happen....

By glancing at this pic, wouldn't you say this is male?? 



















female trying to get him to come in...



















and just the female











Two different sexes, yes?? YES this fish used to look like the female....So weird...


----------



## tmsurla (Mar 19, 2013)

It's amazing how fish do this to increase their survivability rate. I havn't been around fishforums to long, hopefully an administrator will chime in, but it certainly looks like a sex change to me! I don't think your crazy my friend!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

It really is. Not sure why i happened since I still have the male...


----------



## tmsurla (Mar 19, 2013)

I would be the last perosn to know the answer to that. I was wonder though, what is the name of that fish? If you mentioned it I'm sorry I missed it!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Apistogramma Orange Flash


----------



## tmsurla (Mar 19, 2013)

Ahhh, I do remember you posting that, in fact I seen it when I came back to the post after asking the question! They look very nice. After reading this I'm starting to see there a lot of species that change sex. I was unaware there were so many that did so.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Aparently there are. I never really read into this until I witnessed it, and I truly am amazed. This is supposedly a way to survive. My only reason I can think of for this happening was because my male began to lose interest...and someone had to reproduce. Or the fish was just confused 

If I can get this fish to spawn with my female and have viable fry, that would be awesome.


----------



## tmsurla (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe you will be able to achieve a reproduction. I've read about it before with Guppies and Platies, and when they change sex they are fertile fish. I don't think you will have a problem with them reproducing.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just don't see how that's possible!  It's amazed me.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

That's so fascinating! I saw a female sword tail once have babies, then turn into a male and mate with the other females. It's hard to believe, and you think, "am I seeing what I think I'm seeing?" Do males sometimes become females, as well? With the ability to reproduce?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't answer whether they can really change sex or just fake it. But I do know that temperature effects sex ratios in spawns in these fish (warmer = more males) and in certain other cichlid's sex ratios are affected by pH. Whether the fish genetically change or whether only the survival of one sex of eggs/fry is affected, I just don't know.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, I know temperature can affect sex ratios. I think thats with fry though.

The fry I have right now from him/her are still unsexable right now.

It is possibe for a true sex change, and think I may have one.

Still waiting for him to spawn with my female to seal the deal.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I got eggs! Came home today to find they had spawned and I have atleast 100 eggs, theres very many of them. I will be moving the mom and eggs right away, because there are snails in the tank and I have had countless accidents where snails ate the eggs. I am NOT losing these. If they are viable, not only will I have a proven sex change, but I will have tons of fry!!


----------



## Sens (Apr 4, 2010)

I love your pics!


----------



## Grace (May 3, 2013)

... I didn't even know this was possible! Wow! I knew snails could change, but not fish.


----------



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow can't wait to see pics of the fry !!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup, it's possible. I will post pics of the fry asap. Theres about 20 who were "chosen" to live.


----------

